
Draper Shocked That Silicon Valley Opposes His “Six Californias” Plan - protomyth
http://recode.net/2014/03/26/draper-shocked-that-silicon-valley-opposes-his-six-californias-plan/
======
bobbygoodlatte
Silicon Valley is an awful name for a state. That's why we all object :)

